
Dead Simple Rails Deployment - chique
http://blog.jerodsanto.net/2009/05/dead-simple-rails-deployment/
======
tom
Why not just rsync -auvz?

Avoiding a small bit of initial frustration in setting up Capistrano, SSH keys
etc, in order to have what _feels_ like an easier deploy is a wonderful case
of penny wise and pound foolish.

Take the time, do it right, get the benefits of a real deployment. It's worth
it.

~~~
JeremyChase
I essentially do the same thing as the author, but use a shell script on the
server.

Locally I do this 'git push repo master' then on the remote machine I run
'update.sh' which is here: <http://pastie.org/496681>

I tend to think that if you are going to bother with Capistrano you should go
all the way..

------
csbartus
I hope the article wasn't deployed with Rails, right now the site is down.

~~~
sant0sk1
ooh how embarrassing. Looks like my little DreamHost account can't handle even
trivial traffic :(

I thought I had wp-super-cache enabled but maybe not. I'm giving it a reboot
now so we'll see if that fixes things.

~~~
csbartus
I know, also working with Rails but couldn't miss it :D

~~~
sant0sk1
No worries, your joke gave me a chuckle too.

Looks like my wp-super-cache plugin is not working properly so every time the
page is requested it regenerates the cache. No idea why but its pretty much
killing the server.

------
abyssknight
Article is blocked here at the office, but since playing with the
Passenger/Capistrano/SVN workflow I don't think it gets much more simple than:

svn commit -m "Added stuff."

cap:deploy

~~~
erlanger
Why would that be blocked?

~~~
bdotdub
Not sure about abyssknight, but they block random random things here at work
(corporate america!). They've got weird rules and/or regexes for this stuff.
Some of it makes no sense whatsoever

------
matthewking
Not sure how capistrano can be called painful, all you have to type is 'cap
deploy', then you have migrations, rollbacks etc all part of it.

------
pibefision
What's the news? Deployon passenger using git's its not new.

~~~
dennmart
The article doesn't say that this is new. It simply specifies how easy it is
to deploy Rails apps on Passenger.

------
jcapote
Have you heard of heroku.com

